

Compose Conference - lelf
http://www.composeconference.org/

======
bguthrie
Note that while the main header describes the topic as "the practice and craft
of functional programming," the body text makes it clear that it is "a new
conference for _typed_ functional programmers." Thus the notable omission of
any Lisps. Seems like a wonderful idea for a conference, and best of luck to
the organizers.

~~~
sitkack
I had to hunt for thirty seconds to figure out WHERE it is. New York City btw.

------
rwosync
Anthony Cowley has given some really amazing Haskell talks in the past, this
keynote should be amazing.

[http://vimeo.com/m/77164337](http://vimeo.com/m/77164337)

~~~
agumonkey
Indeed, haskell code for arduinos, robots, ffi ghc hook for composition
performance, opengl/opencv... can't get more practical and thrilling than
that.

